# Automatic recording



## Etienne53 (Feb 2, 2020)

Hello, everyone.  I see that OBS now offers a method to stop recording after a set period of time, which is great.  If it offered a method of beginning to record at a set time, I think it would be perfect.

I use OBS to record shows for my wife because we don't have DVR capability on our streaming broadcast.  With OBS, I can record her shows and she can watch them later, on the computer or cast to the TV.  Normally I set an alarm to remind me to start the process a few minutes before her shows start, and then I try to remember to turn OBS off when the shows are over.  (I don't watch them.) 

Now I can just set a timer to stop recording, which is great!  But if I could set a starting time for recording, my life would be easier, and I'd never miss the first few minutes of a show again.

If that capacity exists and I've missed it (I did peruse the manuals and query the forum), please excuse me and enlighten me.  If it doesn't exist, perhaps you'd put it on the wish list?


----------



## Geoff Cox (Dec 16, 2021)

Did you find out how to auto begin recording?!
Cheers
G eoff


----------



## khaver (Dec 17, 2021)

Install the Advanced Scene Switcher plugin. You can set up macros for starting and ending recording using the date and/or time. This is a "must have" plugin.


----------



## Geoff Cox (Dec 20, 2021)

Thanks for your reply - will follow up on this.

Cheers

Geoff


----------

